# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Проблема с вирусом на сайте – никто не может решить

## mpulti

Больше месяца назад через сервис анализа ссыльной массы - ahrefs.com - я обнаружил большой рост ссылок с говносайтов азиатского, арабского и прочего происхождения. Вирус создает страницы и ссылается на них. Причем заходя по этой ссылке я попадаю на страницу 404(пример ссылки имеют вид http://mpulti.ru/ofsln/demodulator-y....html).Сначала думал, что конкуренты.
Через несколько дней я обнаружил письмо от Гугл Вебмастер о том, что около 10 адресов подтвердили права на мой сайт, через файл в корень FTP. Все права удалил. Дальше стал замечать что в корне ftp стали генерироваться папки ( пример адреса /hjklkl/) - удалял их.
Затем стал искать специалистов по безопасности. Человека 4 убеждали меня, что устранили се- уязвимости были в модулях wordpress. Но ссылки продолжали появляться! Ну а специалисты, как часто бывает, перестали отвечать на мои вопросы.
Затем стал работать с еще одним специалистом - который проверил и устранил что было в  БД, структуре сайта Шел, Спам Боты, Фрам Вставки, Настроил безопасность закрыв уязвимости скрипта, Сканировалась структура сайта как в ручном режиме так и в автоматическом -всё безуспешно!
Далее я узнал, что в одном письме, что было у меня на компе- был файл, при разархивирование которого было 2 вируса (1. Trojan.MulDrop5.64537 - программа-троян ворует данные и пароли, 2. BackDoor.Siggen.59584 - средство удаленного администрирования). Время получения письма и рост ссылок на сайте совпадает! НО, надо сказать, что у меня компьютер – MAC!!! и под ним стоит виртуальная машина, которую я установил гораздо позже начала всей этой истории. Проверил др.вебом и каспийским виртуалку- винду -все чисто!. Проверил др вебом Мак - и он нашел 6 вирусов троян и другие - в том файле, что был в письме и лежал у меня на компе. Все удалил. Но на сайте ссылки продолжают расти. За 5 недель около 7 000.
За это время что я делал: 
-поменял все пароли (от ftp, админка, баз данных, гугла, почты)
- переехал на новый хостинг (Mchost)
- работал с 5 фрилансерами и агентствами, которые обещали избавить от проблем в течении максимум 6 часов

Ищу человека, который знает, что это такое и как устранить и остановить рост ссылок. Сразу скажу что человек, который не знает, что такое Ahrefs.com и будет убеждать меня, что это ненадежный сервис с погрешностями не рассматривается!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

